# Updated pictures of my baby Magic :)



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Just a couple of pictures of Magic.


----------



## bichonsrus (May 16, 2009)

awwww cute cat! Such a pretty face!


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

awwww thank you


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

OOh i just love his eyes and nose...


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Aww, I think I am in love, Magic is far too cute.


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

OMG - Magic is, well, magic!!!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Magic is stunning...lovely pics.


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

thank you guys for your comments  
i just had to show him off to you all  
Poor Magic was rejected by his mother as she came into season 4 day after giving birth and she didnt want to feed him any longer so i had to hand rear him from just 4 day old !!!! and well what can i say i just fel in love instantly


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

There reaally cute!


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

He's Gorgeous..


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Sooo cute


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

GORGEOUS!!
Wow! His colour is stunning!


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

awwwww thank you all for your nice comments 
Yes he has the most amazing coat colour  (if i do say so myself) 
He is a Mink


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

aww lovely picture , lovely cat .. great name


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Beautiful cat


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

I love the pattern of your pet's fur... 

post more pictures pls.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow he is beautiful, looks very unusual, stunning,xx


----------



## xkittenx (Jul 3, 2009)

ooooohhh just look at that little face! what a sweetheart!


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

He is so precious! What a beautiful little bengal kitty.


----------

